# I forget he date of my last period! How do I figure out the due date?



## mommy2serena (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I have an estimate but this is a suprise so I wasn't keeping track and I forget when it was. I figured out that I took a test (I believe it was first response) on 9/6 that was negative. Then on 9/11 I took an ept certainty which was positive. So with that info how can I figure it out?
Same thing happened with DD. We were taking a while to concieve, and ironically, the one period I needed was the one I didn't write down. We took a neg. and a pos. test withing a few days and managed to figure it out and it was pretty accurate within a couple of weeks, but now I forget how I did it!







: Anyone know?

Also, I was hoping to not have any ultrasounds for this pregnancy, so that option is out.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Well, figure that most tests won't show a positive until 11 days past ovulation(DPO). So, I'd guess it would be safe to say your ovulation date is around 8/29 (let's assume you tested + on 14 DPO). You don't need to know when your period was because it's the ovulation day that counts. You also don't need to know the EXACT date, so I think saying the end of August would be good enough.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm really bad at keeping track (and I practice NFP [not very well, though, eh







)... But my due dates with first two (based of last day of period) were suprisingly accurate... So, just try to remember, but don't worry too much! I think if you base it off of a five or six days before you tested, you sould be fine (five or six being 1/2 of 11 days--see how scientific I am?)

I hope you have a great pregnancy!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I forgot mine too, but I went back through my emails to get the date I asked DH to pick up some tampons on the way home from work. Maybe you did something similar?


----------



## mooliette (Jan 8, 2004)

I forgot mine too I can't even remember how long my cycles were lol 28, 29, 30 days? Who the heck knows lol


----------



## Tawnykat (Sep 11, 2006)

I went back on the calender and then went from there. It' works if you have regular cycle.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I would assume you were 4 weeks pregnant on 9/11 when you got the + test. That's probably a pretty close estimate. You may have been more like 3.5 weeks pregnant, but a few days is not a big deal. (and I'm using "x weeks pregnant" in the terms of LMP-based weeks, where you are 2 weeks pregnant the day you ovulate).


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I had gone off the pill and hadn't had a period for 8 weeks when I tested positive. I figured out my due date based on the last time I had taken a pregnancy test and gotten a negative and the last time we had DTD (my DH was out of town, so that cut out a couple of weeks in there). My best guess gave me a due date of 1/22. I did get an early u/s (because of spotting) and it gave me a due date of 1/18, so pretty close!

You sound like you are within a 4 day window or so, since you had the negative just 5 days earlier. I would count back 14 days or so from when you tested positive, or like boscopup said, assume you were 4 weeks when you tested positive.


----------



## xmysticprincessx (Nov 19, 2004)

i'd schedule an appt with your midwife/dr. based on a vaginal/physical exam, your provider will have a pretty good guess of how far along you are. and when she/he is able to get a heartbeat will give a good idea too.

your estimate is probably good enough. its probably a few days off. unless you're TTC or got your period at a memorable time, most women probably dont remember the day of their LMP.


----------



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

can you think back & remember anything like, I had to use the bathroom @ this restaurant to change my tampon (so it will give you a date)?

Also, what made you think you were late enough to test the first time? Did something trigger it?


----------



## melixxa (May 20, 2003)

I'm just having this same difficulty. Then I finally figured it out by reading through e-mails I had written to my girlfriend - in one of which I mentioned having gotten my period three days earlier! Whew.


----------



## Fanny1460 (Jul 1, 2005)

I wouldn't stress about it.
I couldn't remember either and I had no ultrasounds.
The due date moved from 15 June to 15 July during the pregnancy (my midwife tried to guess according to the pregnancy test). Eventually DD was born on 5th July.
I don't think it's so important to have a due date, baby will come out when she wants to. That way, nobody will be able to stress you about being "overdue" or whatever.
happy pregnancy!


----------

